

A startup that can easily replace your secretaries. - szczupak
http://www.businesshackers.com/2007/07/07/a-startup-that-finally-allows-to-say-goodbye-to-secretaries/

======
henning
Too bad that startup's product can't help you write grammatical, complete
sentences, cause that guy could sure benefit from something like that.

